# placeing structure on ice



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

hey looking for ideas on placing structor in a pond . we have a large pond and access to alot of pine trees. is there a better depth for each type of fish any ideas would be great . how what when were shape size anything looking to help for ice fishing if that makes any ideas


----------



## cast and shoot (Jan 7, 2011)

id like to help but i dont understand your question?? do you want to know how to catch fish through the ice? im not sure what structure has to do with it


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Drag dead pine trees onto ice from shore to three or four ft. deep. This will give the fry a place to hide and protect nest a little also. Make sure the stump end is heavy enough to grab to bottom so it will not float away if it is too light tie concrete blocks to the stump before pulling them onto the ice then just wait for spring and you will have your structure. You can do the same thing in deeper water for catching fish but you need bigger trees or more weight. At least this is what I have done in my pond.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

thanks thats what i was looking for . I hear of people doing this all the time and was interested in doing it just not sur on the best locations to put the trees or if the was a better configeration to place them in . thanks once agian


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

now would be a good time to get free small pine trees, with everyone throwing them away from Christmas. just secure the base of the tree to a cinder-block, with rope or something and put them on the ice where you want there to be some structure for the fry and other fish also. i would put a couple of groups of trees from shallow to deep, because fish move around alot and need constant shelter/structure. and when the ice melts the trees will sink to the bottom, and be ready for the fish to spawn in by spring time. good luck, Clayton


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

We due that on our pond. We probably have around 25 trees in that lake but its 3acres. We are tring to stock it with Golden Shiners for Baitfish. The Crappies sure like all that cover.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Christmas trees make good structure but, being a natural product they do decompose so they need replaced about every three years. We use them at the hatchery for spawning perch. Tie the top of one tree to the bottom of another and then the bottom of the first tree to the top of the second one. This gives you a large "bush" that offers more cover than individual sunken trees. Tie a cinder block on each end and let it melt through the ice. It is best if all the needles have fallen off the tree but not necessary. This cover is going to be utilized best in about 6 feet of water. You want to place the structure so there is no more than 1.5-2 feet of water over the top of the structure. This is the area where it will be most beneficial. Good luck with the project and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

You cannt catch fish anyway....why are you worried about structure?

How's that little kid doin?

Lets try to get out this yr....take care bud.


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

hey bob what can I say you got me . The kido is doing great getting some meat on his bones like his old man . I would love to get at least 2 good days out with you this year.

Hey guysI was told that pine is not the best tree to use that it puts some kind of acid of the best tree to use were willows or oak . any thoughts on this. If we are going to do this we better get on it doesnt look like we will have much ice left soon. thanks for all the help .


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

With this ice its going to be risky so we'll drag them out with a rope.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I took out 7 Cedar trees last night onto my pond and placed and tied them together and also placed cinder blocks to them. Im in dayton and still have 5" of good ice under 2" of crusty stuff, Im fishing it today for the last time this year..sniff sniff
I am usig them to increase my yellow perch spawning habitat. Placed in about 5-6 FOW

Salmonid


----------

